# propolis



## pa chuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello i am new to this this is my first year and was hoping someone could explain what proplis is and do you seperate it from the wax and what is used for ? I see it on the frames and ithought it is just part of the waxso if someone could explain this to me it would help thankyou . I guess you never know unless you ask


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

The bees collect plant resins and saps (propolis) and put it all over the hive to plug up holes/cracks, sterilize the interior of the hive and glue stuff together. 

Humans use it to make soaps, creams, lotions and other health products. It can also be taken orally for health. Propolis also has antiseptic properties.

Aged propolis can be hard, but newer propolis is sticky. Some people soak it in everclear to make a tincture.


----------



## pa chuck (Jun 7, 2012)

So what youare saying is that to make soap and lip balm you should mix this with your bees wax


----------

